# Xtrons PB78ATTRIP



## mben (Dec 13, 2010)

Starting again, post was lost ...

Just bought a new PB78ATTRIP

The main story was that I bought a PB78ATTRP in Jan 2019 and had to return it because of severe AUDIO issues.

3 months flippin later and with the RIP I was not really expecting

THE SAME FLIPPIN ISSUES

----

First level set MCU version is

MTCE_GS_V3.01_3
Dec 18 2018

---

Initial tests peformed with only stock apps installed and an Internet connection. When that did not work I installed Spotify and VLC ...

---

The basic issue is that STILL no android app that I install can output any sound directly. The pre installed apps Radio, Media Player, do work and can output sound.

But when Spotify is installed as a native app and then logged into and then asked to play a track NOTHING

----

The best that is working is

a) Bluetooth connect smartphone to the unit , Xtrons is seen as a target speaker

b) Play something on phone NO AUDIO

c) start A2DP

d) Audio now starts

In this way you can arbitrarily play any audio from phone and have it turn up on the Xtrons. Hardly great though

---

VIDEO still does not work, rather VIDEO will play from Youtube or VLC but there is no SOUND

---

Okay I thought how about EasyConnection? I've tried using a USB connection and a Wifi connection.

So I can mirror the screen, but guess what NO SOUND

---

I've sent a support request to Xtrons, awaiting reply. But the fact that the behaviour is identical to the returned unit, leads me to think, is the product just designed this badly? i.e. ***t or please tell me I am missing something. This would be rather embarrassing as I'm supposed to be an Android authority, however I'll settle for having something working well, and eating humble pie.

Anybody?

thanks mb.


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

Have you looked at this?

https://forum.xda-developers.com/androi ... r-t3834657

It might be worth a try. I have installed it and it does give a bit more volume.

I have the 4 core model and have had no real problems with sound from installed apps, although I did lose the sound once but re-setting the unit gave it me back.

I can confirm that easy connect is screen mirroring only - I get no sound so it is fairly useless.

I use Pulsar for music and something called Mort AudioBook Player for books both work without a hitch.

I don't use Spotify but I'm sure others have said it works for them. If you want me to try anything on mine then let me know and I'll see what I can do.

John


----------



## ph123uk (Jan 29, 2019)

This doesn't bode well for me, I have one landing today...&#8230; seems like a common problem and they haven't done anything about it in months


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

I am in the same position, I returned my last one due to no sound, Xtrons are well aware of the issue, however have said they are still not able to fix this issue or advise what is being doing to fix it. It MUST be a software issue as mine did play half a second or so of music on Deezer when installed to the HU when switching from the radio. Like it cuts in and mutes the sound.

I need to order another one as I have bought their TPMS kit for my new wheels but I am hoping a solution is found for this soon. It isnt top priority to have it all working as the TPMS and Torque app are the reasons I wanted to get one, however it would be nice to know ive bought something that actually works!

Richard


----------



## Xcession (Nov 15, 2018)

I can only comment on my own experience obviously, but I installed an ATTRP into my non-bose a couple of months ago with only one issue where I thought the rear speakers weren't working, but that was my own fault and a quick wiring check sorted that out.

Are you sure you have connected all the plugs that you need from the supplied harness to the head unit? I'm at work at the moment so do not have any wiring diagrams to hand, but I specifically remember almost missing one connection myself (I think it was a white plug from the harness with a 2x5 pin out on it that I initially didn't think I needed to connect, but then realised I did need to.

PS I do also have Spotify installed onto my ATTRP, it plays fine with no problems.

I hope you manage to get it sorted, and will post again from home later if I can find any more details.

Kind Regards
Craig


----------



## ph123uk (Jan 29, 2019)

Yep,

Installed mine when I got home from work, all works fine thank god, Spotify, YouTube etc etc - lucky me!


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Are you guys both using non bose systems?

Perhaps this is where the issue is


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

It's hard to see how Bose v non-Bose could give sound on the built in Apps but not on third party ones. The only way I can think of for this to happen would be if the CAN messages from the radio (or more likely the lack of CAN messages) cause the BOSE amp to mute but the non-BOSE amp doesn't care. We do know that the built in Apps put something out on the CAN bus as they display some information on the DIS. You could try disconnecting the CAN box and see if that loses you all sound.


----------



## ph123uk (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi,

Nope, full on BOSE system, all working fine here - didn't need to change anything at all.










Didn't buy from Xtrons directly, got it on ebay for £232 - went up in price the day after


----------



## Xcession (Nov 15, 2018)

Non-Bose system here, and all worked fine out the box.


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

So if non Bose are working just fine and its only us with Bose that are having an issue then surely there is where the problem is?


----------



## ph123uk (Jan 29, 2019)

r_turner01 said:


> So if non Bose are working just fine and its only us with Bose that are having an issue then surely there is where the problem is?


Mines Bose and its working perfectly as said above


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

ph123uk said:


> r_turner01 said:
> 
> 
> > So if non Bose are working just fine and its only us with Bose that are having an issue then surely there is where the problem is?
> ...


So i see now! Thats interesting, perhaps this means they have sorted the issue? In which case I may have to place an order and see what happens!

Richard


----------



## ph123uk (Jan 29, 2019)

r_turner01 said:


> ph123uk said:
> 
> 
> > r_turner01 said:
> ...


No idea, but my picture above is an earlier serial number than the one shown originally in the thread


----------



## CanadaTT (May 3, 2018)

Non-Bose car with Xtrons and Amazon music app installed. Works fine although I did have to adjust the various output volumes in the headunit setup to get everything playing at the same level.


----------



## arron99 (Mar 2, 2019)

Has anyone tried putting one of these in? I like the idea of the bigger screen. Will just have some gaps at the edge that need sorting

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192540804889


----------



## mben (Dec 13, 2010)

ph123uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nope, full on BOSE system, all working fine here - didn't need to change anything at all.
> 
> ...


Dear ph123uk can we just get some double confirmation ....

You have a BOSE setup.

You install an Android application that outputs sound. Please can you try VLC and Spotify

And when you launch Spotify you get sound output??

After hours of research, and digging and digging I'm becoming more convinced that the AMP output (non BOSE) has differences from the I assume Line level output (for BOSE). But your experience if you confirm blows this out of the water.

In this discussion 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/androi ... 7637/page3

there was a comment that the unit has 2 separate boards inside MCU and Android and that they output to different places.

---

Still super unhappy as there does not seem to be any alternative product anywhere for my TT :-(


----------



## mben (Dec 13, 2010)

John949 said:


> Have you looked at this?
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/androi ... r-t3834657
> 
> ...


Hi John,

Thanks for the reply. First I am too chicken to go and install some new unofficial firmware on the unit.

You can increase many different volume levels by going into the Factory Menu from System, knowing the code obviously, then manipulate the various output sources. (And also do things like set the Audi logo on booting which is sort of nice)

I will try Pulsar Music player, which is this I presume and report back
https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... r&hl=en_GB

My normal rule of thumb is if VLC can get it working then nothing can, at least this is my rule for Windows and UNIX, and for all Android Smartphones that I use.


----------



## ph123uk (Jan 29, 2019)

To confirm.

I have an 09 TT mk2 2.0TFSi with the Bose system (new white Info system).

I have the system installed with no changes to wiring, only connected the RCAs up etc.

I have the USB connection lead in the back, the GPS and the fakra aerial as well as the standard Loom.

My system outputs all sources, I have spotify, Waze (also integrates with spotify) Musicolet, Youtube, I also have Plex installed and a VPN on my phone so I can see my home server, can play all video content.

Phonecalls work perfectly, AD2P works perfectly, easy connect also works!

I edited my output volumes in the factory menu so all volumes are now about equal.

My 6 CD glovebox changer was removed so I could install the extra USB ports.

It all has sound.

I DO NOT have VLC - No need for it.

Will Grab a video for proof at dinnertime as Im at work - I'll also take a picture of the label of the Xtrons box, its still in my boot - just in case its an older model possibly?


----------



## ph123uk (Jan 29, 2019)

Mine however is the TTIP - apologies if I've misled this post.


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

> After hours of research, and digging and digging I'm becoming more convinced that the AMP output (non BOSE) has differences from the I assume Line level output (for BOSE). But your experience if you confirm blows this out of the water.


Not quite sure what you're saying here. The Xtrons has two sets of outputs, a set of speaker level outputs and a set of Line level ouputs. Both the Bose and non_Bose systems use the Line level outputs. I did try connecting the speaker outputs to my non-Bose amplifier and it works OK but the gain is a bit too high - volume level 1 is above the minimum I would want to use.

I tried this because I have connected the speaker outputs to the amp inputs on another car (Range Rover) and it gives a very usable range of volume levels.


----------



## mben (Dec 13, 2010)

So John,

Okay I was looking for any explanation why it seemed that BOSE users had failure whilst non-BOSE had it working

Now user ph123uk has unfortunately confirmed that his BOSE works although it appears he uses a TTIP unit.

Maybe that is the way to go then , although I'd obviously prefer Xtrons to fix the problem and I said this much in another requesting fix email to them.

mb.


----------



## ph123uk (Jan 29, 2019)

Id say go for it if considering buying the unit I have, its changed the car completely, sounds 100% better than standard after messing with amp settings and the convenience of auto Bluetooth connection, spotify, waze and Musicolet is a revolution for me


----------



## mben (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay news for April 24th.

After discussions with Xtrons UK they could not suggest any way to fix my issues of no sound.

So with deep regret ATTRIP has been posted back to Xtrons (15 GBP I can tell you!!)

The Plan now is to wait for the refund and then since ph123uk (no pressure!) has reported that his TTIP (not TTRIP) unit works, when the money is back I will order that, and almost pray to the god of working radios that it will be OK.

Overall I am 110% disappointed with the level of Xtrons support. I sent them so much information and offered to do whatever debugging they wanted to help fix the issue, talk directly to technicians, or install any new firmware etc. Nothing. Nada.

Right now then I have no radio installed at all, and am awaiting refund. All very frustrating.

mb.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

The way these units work is the chassis is a basic switching unit from various input sources. Radio, Bluetooth, DVD, AUX and Android are all inputs with the output being the line level or AMP outputs. If its working for the Radio & Bluetooth I am fairly sure its an issue with the Android input into the chassis. It could just be a faulty Android SoM or it could be something in the factory settings.
There are some volume options in the Factory settings menu (the one where you enter '126' as the password). It is the 'Voice' menu. From here you can set the volumes of each of the inputs. I haven't looked on mine but one of them is for the Android input (might be system or something).
I remember mucking around with these settings when I installed mine to get the volumes levelled out when it switches between inputs.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showth ... ?t=2660662

You could be really unlucky and its just faulty though..

Andy


----------

